
Dynamic Forms with Django and Vue.js - fatse
https://medium.com/swlh/building-dynamic-forms-with-django-formsets-and-vue-js-f3c6e2dddd4a
======
babayega2
Very interesting. I was thinking of using Json Schema forms to populate [0]
models in Django where we have a JsonField. Is it possible?

[0]: [https://github.com/koumoul-dev/vuetify-jsonschema-
form](https://github.com/koumoul-dev/vuetify-jsonschema-form)

------
fatse
Hi everyone, I've created this blog post as a guide on how to use Django
nested formsets together with Vue.js to build dynamic forms. I hope you can
find it useful!

